# Magura Federgabel Thor MT 140 AM weiß Disc Only Neu



## dontheogl (13. April 2010)

Bin gerade für einen Bekannten auf Ebay eine Nagelneue 2010er Magura Thor-Federgabel am verkaufen.

Bei Interesse checkt diesen Link: 
*Magura Federgabel Thor MT 140 AM weiß Disc Only Neu *


----------

